# Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chris



## Weedy

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Well, I guess I will say it, Happy Birthday" old man [smiley=1-beer-german.gif].
Now, what gives with the story, your not the one wet this time  and what happen to the camera. Looks life it has teeth marks in it........?

PS, As always, great pictures Sam [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Sam, Chris & Ron. I want to thank you guys from coming down here! What a blast. It's a shame we only had one day on the water.

Sam, as always :respect: for your mad crazy photo skills! Wife wants a couple 8X10 of your wildlife shots. It was an honor and pleasure to pole you to a mingo slam! That was on of the many highlights of my day.

Chris, Thanks for letting me run your Devil Ray around. For a small skiff you made a perfect choice! That skiff is going to look good on the nose of it's mother ship... and even better in some of the locals your going to be chilling in, don't forget the Bavarian beverages!  Once Capt. pRON gets you that prop you'll be runnin and gunnin like a pro... and speaking of pro, my friend you get my :respect: for your tenacious fly skills. That snook in the AM was one of the best tag team sight casting fly fishing I've ever seen. Shame she got the best of us. Let me know when you have time and let's hit Vero. 

Ron, Your a Tool... old man! ;D Thanks a million for coming down! We gots to do dis more! Oh and that old out of date POS Gladeskiff... SAWEET! 

Thanks again for a great time!

Cheers


----------



## deerfly

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

looks like a cool trip, glad you guys into some fish with the stiff breeze and all. Ron, nice red and happy B day.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Happy birthday Capt Ron!!!  Looks like an awesome day!! Love the Stilt shots!

Don't forget Sam... May 20th...  my turn!  ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*



Looked like a Hells Bay Holiday! 
Great story and pics as usual Sam....Glad you guys had a blast ;D
Happy Birthday CR....And many, MANY more! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Now that is a nice day on the water. Happy Birthday Ron.


----------



## Flyline

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Happy Birthday Ron!   Always love to fish down in the mingo!

why u guys look like a Mingo Bandits? ;D


----------



## chrism

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

captron, jan & sam - i can't thank you guys enough for bringing me along on that trip, it was awesome. though i wish we boated that snook because it might have been a personal best, it was a such a sweet stalk, approach and hookup (thanks to jan) i didn't really mind the extremely long distance release. 

you guys are great anglers and really know your boats. it was a lot of fun watching jan and sam surgically pluck every fish in their path out of the water. what a team. you are very good anglers. jan i look forward to fishing with you again soon locally. sam you're pics are beautiful. i enjoyed getting to know you guys.

capt ron you are the man. thanks for all the help with the prop tuning, for poling me around and getting the first sight caught fish on the devilray, for walking the nose off of a shallow spot and.. for towing me in. yep, not only am i so new to poling that it caused these guys pain to watch me try, i ran out of fuel 2 miles from the marina. it looks like i need to have my fuel pickup adjusted because there were still 2 gallons in the tank, but we were bone dry. so while sam and i enjoyed bavarian beverages with our feet up in the devilray jan and ron were taking on water towing us in.

that's half the story. i guess sam is too nice to post that pic, or maybe he was giving me a couple days to confess before he made the photographic evidence public. the other half of the story is documented in the pics. when we got to the dock, capt ron, perhaps due to senility, forgot he was carrying his camera in his shirt pocket and it went swimming when he bent over. i saw an opportunity to redeem myself for my poor poling and embarrassing tow in, so i went swimming before ron could. after 15 minutes of diving and clamming, i found a camera. it was not capt ron's camera. i also found a rusty old tape measure.

it was a great trip, looking forward to doing it again. thanks again for the fishing, expert advice and laughs!


----------



## deerfly

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Jan, you really need to teach these guys what happens in Flamingo, stays in Flamingo.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Sorry for the delay with my post. Getting fitted for the walker took much longer than expected. ;D ;D

Thanks guys for a great day on the water. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Captain Jan: Thanks again for being the perfect host and guide.

ABS: Thanks again for coming along and being such a great sport.

Chris: Thanks for joining us at a moments notice. 

Matt: Thanks for joining us for diner.

700 errands (actually 647 ;D ;D) is only a bit of an exaggeration but Jan and I had a bet to see how many counties I could drag Sam through. 

Chris had and awesome “tender” and I will never underestimate it for it’s size.

Sam left it for me to explain a couple of pictures so I’ll make it brief.
Facts: Sam takes photography very serious and it’s obvious in his work
Sam is a competitive person
My camera ended up in the drink
Chris stepped up to the plate to recover lost camera
Camera in the picture is not waterproof and not mine
Waterproof camera was not recovered
New camera is one click from replacement.

Seriously though, Friday was one memorable day and I’m thankful to have spent it with these guys.

Now stop reading this and go create the same kind of day for yourself. Life is good.[smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]

CR


----------



## Guest

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*



> Jan, you really need to teach these guys what happens in Flamingo, stays in Flamingo.


Well said Eric.

Nice try Chris, but you didn't have to make that story up. 

Sam wanted me to explain, so I though it best to just leave it with facts. : What happened down there will stay down there.  Just watch out for that "Weedy" guy. He has a slippery tongue.


----------



## Weedy

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*



> Just watch out for that "Weedy" guy. He has a slippery tongue.


Only if's you and only if it's funny [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## aaronshore

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Happy Birthday old man!!! Sorry you didnt get a fish on your sweet new fly rod. I'm still waiting to see what set-up you come up with to mount your walker on the poling platform.............. [smiley=dighole.gif]


----------



## JRH

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Nice report guys. Looks like a great trip.

Happy B-Day old man!


----------



## conocean

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

Great day, guys. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MATT

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

First let me say Happy 50th Birthday Capt Ron !!!!

Also I am glade I could get out and have dinner with you all it was nice, What a great group of guys.
sorry I had to work for a living but fishing on Fridays are few and far apart.

But I feel honored for the invite. Last let me add that gas station in the pic above has some very good fried chicken the next time you pass thur Florida City get some to go.

MATT


----------



## zero_gravity

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

happy b day ron 
great pics sam
wtg to all on the fish


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

The best part about hanging with Capt Ron... he gets senior citizen discounts! [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## MATT

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*



> The best part about hanging with Capt Ron... he gets senior citizen discounts!  [smiley=finger.gif]


We should have went to Denny's


----------



## Guest

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

OK, it's been a week and I have recovered. Ready to do it again?


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: Adventure with Capt Ron, Jan and Devil Ray Chr*

sure... need to splash another camera? [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


----------

